# Need airless gun upgrade for Graco 490



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I need some advice. I have a new graco which came with the contractor ii gun. The gun spits at the beginning and end of the spray fan. It's not always feasible, possible, or practical to start the spray off of the material im spraying. for example one time i was soraying a new railing, banister, etc and the spatter flew across the room and onto the other pieces i had set up. according to our local sprayer rebuilder its bwcause the gun has a small amount of paint that sits at the tip and gwts spat out. ive tried modifyijg pressure an all other sprayer and tip variables. 
if it is the gun id like some recommendations since up here in canada we can only easily get the basics and none of the people selling soray equiptment know anything about the gear they are selling.

any help would be much appreciayed.

spray


----------



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry for the spelling. The paint talk app only lets you see the first few lines of what you type. Hopefully a glitch that's fixed...


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

You need to take apart yr gun and clean it


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've had that happen with contractor guns too. Sometimes it's because Particles in the gun won't let the needle seat properly. I have had luck with turning the needle adjustment all the way in to smoosh the blockage out then Backing it back out. Sometimes you can just adjust the needle a bit and fix it, or it can mean its time to change the guts


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Clean first. Or try the FX gun.


----------



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

I should add I have 2 of the same gun and they are both almost new (2 sprays each) and both spit. Are the contractor guns not supposed to spit when functioning properly? Or are they just designed for the rougher applications like priming etc.?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Not sure, most of mine don't spit, it's usually a tip issue or build-up at the front. But they do sometimes do spit, not 100% sure what's the cause all the time, usually a little cleaning and they work okay.

Like I said maybe try the FX gun, which is a step up from the contractor (entry level) gun. It will last longer, needle doesn't sit in the fluid, etc. etc. I buy mine for around $140ish.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've never had a contractor gun that didn't spit. Even brand new as you've experienced. Maybe the higher end guns are better? That's why I'm loving my hvlp setup, no spits. Great control. Sure, slower than airless, but predictable results. If a get a whole house remodel or custom I'll probably pickup a Titan multi finish AAA. 
I haven't seen the complaints that the graco guys have with the stock setups. Maybe nobody on here is using them though?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I had that issue and it drove me nuts, I bought new guns and problem solved, I do use the contractor grade guns for spraying primer and keep a rag handy so when the do spit I just wipe the tip, it's a pain in the arse but it seems to help.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Damon T said:


> I've never had a contractor gun that didn't spit. Even brand new as you've experienced. Maybe the higher end guns are better? That's why I'm loving my hvlp setup, no spits. Great control. Sure, slower than airless, but predictable results. If a get a whole house remodel or custom I'll probably pickup a Titan multi finish AAA.
> I haven't seen the complaints that the graco guys have with the stock setups. Maybe nobody on here is using them though?


I have a titan and it doesnt seem to build up nearly as bad but I am going to make the change to a cal tech shortly.


----------



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

I guess I'll try ordering a Graco FTX II, but it's still a shot in the dark because there is no info on the graco website or anywhere else ive found that really explains the functional difference between the guns, nor do they acknowledge the spitting and suggest higher grade guns that aren't susceptible to it. I guess it's trial and error.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry to say, but other than forums or talking to other painters out there, you won't find much info on the net. I know I've looked into it already for this and many other things.

Let us know how the new gun works, you might be the first to add something about it to the internet lol. Good luck!


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the contractor guns should not spit at all. either there is a piece of debris between the needle and the diffuser seat or the needle or diffuser seat is pressure cut. there are rebuild kits available for all of the Graco contractor guns also. remove the tip guard then remove the diffuser it is on the front of the gun and can be removed with a 5/8 wrench blow it out with air and the chamber that has the needle in it also if that does not cure the problem you need to buy a rebuild kit or replace the gun whatever is easier for yourself.


----------

